# floating plants



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

what your view of floating plants, i have duckweed, but i was thinking of getting water lettuce and and few other plants that float at the surface, i saw this one that floats on the surface flowers then grows out of the water and could run down the side of your tank it blooms these beautiful puple flowers?? forget where i saw it tho, my dad showed me we had it in our pond once. i think that would be cool. any suggestions, ideas, what do i need to keep them wat kind of lid to use (currently have glass, thinking of getting a new custom one from my local glass shop.). anything would be great.

thanks in advance

dark FrOsT


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

They do look good if you have an open aquarium: no top glass or only partial one.

The drawback with floating plants and plants with floating leaves (water lilies) is that they take light from the plants on the bottom of the tank. But then again you can have nice shadows by them.

Harry


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Depends on the filter you have too....i have Hob's and floating plants get stuck behind the filters all the time which = they die = rotting plants in my tank


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have a canister filter

thanks so much for all your in put so far

dark FrOsT


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

then my next question is will my piranhas jump out of the tank or wat if i make it half screen lid like a reptile tank and half glass??


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

harrykaa said:


> They do look good if you have an open aquarium: no top glass or only partial one.
> 
> The drawback with floating plants and plants with floating leaves (water lilies) is that they take light from the plants on the bottom of the tank. But then again you can have nice shadows by them.
> 
> Harry


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

so whats the best way to go about using floating plants like water lettuce and water hyacinth.

i was thinking about keeping my 135gallon tank 3 or so inches below it actually being full. i would make it half glass, using the glass over the side where my filter shoots out the water (casue i dont want it to splash my lights). then either making a screen lid for the rest of the tank or leave it partially open at the opposite side of the tank casue i find everything that floats already for the most part stays at that end of the tank

and i also read that stonewort helps to clarify the water and provide oxygen crucial for fish and frogs. whats your option on using it?? doesnt look to attractive

any suggestions would be great, thanks in advance


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

any ideas


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

here is a pic to check out -- great open top tank with plants growing out the top. just a little idea

One of my fav. spiecies too, Bolbitis


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that is amazing... wow id love to have something like that. i wonder if i could make something like this on a smaller scale, even if the plants start small and slowly grow out of the tank.


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

The only problem with having an open tank with piranhas inside like that, they jump = dead poor piranha







. Must say though, that effect looks great!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Ya some P's will just jump out of your tank so you have to be carefull if you want to go without a top.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

for the time bring my tank will be covered, i cant get the plants i want, because of the season







i tried ordering online but they dont ship to canada at this time. my goal is to be able to have some plants grow out of the tank but have it covered in a way, not sure how im going to pull it off but ill keep you all updated


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

You could try cutting large holes out of the clear plastercard lid so that your floating/ protruding plants and poke through. Only problem is that you will have to keep the plants in the same possition all the time. Try doing a few quick sketches to see what it might look like. Again, best of luck in this venture


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

thanks thats a good idea ... i will give it a try


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

Good. Being an artist i sketch/ draw a fair few layouts for many peoples and my local fish stores aquariums etc... so if you can, scan the pictures you make and shair them with myself and everyone else on this topic. Il be happy to help you out if you need additional ideas and suggestions.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

sweet thanks so much


----------

